# sharkin navrre beach



## Iceman (May 30, 2008)

caught two bulls 120lb hooked a spinner shark est 120lbbut broke off but it was good day of fishing


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

a 120lb spinner is an awesome catch. I haven't seen one over 60 yet.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

swett jhob man! Any :takephoto


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome catch


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you yakin your baits out or have they been in casting distance? I should be out tomorrow.


----------



## Iceman (May 30, 2008)

will be shark fishing saturday hope we get into thim


----------



## Iceman (May 30, 2008)

We yakked out a 4/0 wide spool between the 1rst and 2nd sandbars, but all the other action came from casting fresh dead handsized threadfins. I've caught 20 or 30 spinners in the last couple of years and the one we lost was the biggest I've ever seen. It was a big heart breaker, but you can't get them all I guess!!! We will be casting and yakking baits tomorrow. We will be in Navarre, and you want be able to miss us, we will have the reels spread out all over the beach!!! Ya'll feel free to stop by and holler when you see us!!

Hell it's all about good times and good wine!!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome. I have really liked being here in FL. In Texas we had to yak FAR to have any luck. Here I usually fore go the yak and take surf rods here. Which beach entrance do yall fish?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

how much does a 6-7ft spinner weigh? i hooked one yesterday and saw a kid land one yesterday off the pier. mine jumped and fell on my line though thats why i lost it.


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

80Lbs spinner, released one over 100lbs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That shark weighed 80lbs?


----------

